# Healthy Spicy Rice.



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought i would share this with you it is a recipe i have developed my self

Rice Recipe.

This recipe can be cooked with either brown basmati rice or normal. To keep it simple for me I will use plain basmati rice (as I don't have that much experience in cooking with brown rice) I also use fresh spices, but you can use the pre-ground spices that most places sell.

Spicy Rice.

To make the rice.

100g basmati rice.

1 onion finely chopped.

4 green cardamom pods.

2 tsp curry powder

1tbsp olive oil

150ml of chicken stock.

Firstly get the rice boiling, add a small pinch of salt to the water.

While the rice is starting heat the oil up in a skillet or similar with a lid on a medium heat, add the onions and cook for 3-4mins.

After the rice has boiled for 5 mins remove from the heat and rinse under cold water, leave the rice to drain.

Once the onions have cooked add the 4 whole cardamom pods and cook for a cour of mins.

Rince the rice again and drain off the excess water.

Add 2 tsp of curry powder (I will e plain how to make this later, or you can buy a curry powder, but my method is much nicer as it is all fresh!) and gently fry for a further minute.

Add the rice you have prepared and stir well to cover the rice in the spices cook for another minute.

Add the chicken stock, stir well, then place a lid over it, turn the heat down to low and leave it for 20mins.

Remember to pick out the cardamom pods before eating!

Voila home made curried rice yum yum.

Curry powder.

Curry powder Ingredients:

Fenugreek seeds. 1tsp.

Coriander seeds. 8tsp.

Cumin seeds. 6tsp.

Black mustard seeds. 2tsp.

Dried whole chillies. 2-8 (depending on how hot you like it).

Curry leaves. 4-6 leaves.

Cloves. 4-6.

Green cardamom pods 4 (remove seeds from pods and discard pods).

Ground turmeric. 1tsp

Ground ginger (optional) 1-2tsp depending on taste.

This is simple:

Just add all the spices to a dry frying pan and heat through gently for about 8 mins or so. The mustard seeds will start to pop, and when the spices look a bit darker they are done.

Remove them from the heat and place them aside to cool for a couple of mins.

Once cooled place them in a pestle and mortar and bash them up to a powder this may take a few mins and is hard work!

Once they are bashed up, add the turmeric and ginger give it a good stir, then place them in an airtight container and store away from sunlight. It will stay fresh for about 3 months.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

sound really nice Rhay mate You know they say mustard seeds are a natural steroid


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Fenugreek, chillies and turmeric are also meant to be really good for you.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm still practicing timings with brown rice so bear with me on that one ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

rhay80 said:


> I'm still practicing timings with brown rice so bear with me on that one


I cant cook my wife wont let me in the kitchen lol


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

When I cook my next batch of rice I will make a video tutorial to post ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Right you do that and i have a go at it lol


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Deal. I'll do it lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

rhay80 said:


> Deal. I'll do it lol


I ask my wife if it ok She thinks I am turning gay now pmsl


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm Spicy rice sounds good.. i will surely try it today.


----------



## rhay80 (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool let me know what you think of it.


----------

